
Tesla's demon-haunted cars in Irma's path get a temporary battery-life boost - igonvalue
https://boingboing.net/2017/09/10/iron-man-is-a-dick.html
======
boznz
A Lot of commercial products have the functionality there and disabled/locked
(Windows is an example and some other cars are just a software update away
from higher power) Unlike TFA I don't see any issue with this.

More interestingly it seems Tesla has now set a precedence for any other
disaster or has it?

